# my mates 200kg bench



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

the way it should be done






awsome!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

that was wicked


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Good lift.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nice lift, wish I could do that.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

is that 200kg of feathers or Iron, if its Iron than I will be impressed!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

You talk complete nonsense offo, pretty much every post is stupid.


----------



## Base (Nov 20, 2007)

Offo, wether it was 200kg of feathers or Iron, it would still weigh 200kg. :crazy:. Thats like saying "Which weighs more, a tonne of feathers or a tonne of iron".

Base


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not bad mate, it would be better if it had subtitles....  :


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

offo said:


> is that 200kg of feathers or Iron, if its Iron than I will be impressed!


Fcuking priceless!

That is seriously impressive. Those guys dont look like block pushing monsters which brings me to the old chestnut -has genetics got alot to do with strength and power???


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

As long as you train you will be more strong and powerful than anyone who doesn't.

How many people train compared to don't train? I think you'll find it's a very nice stat in our favour


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jesus he made that look easy


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

DaPs said:


> As long as you train you will be more strong and powerful than anyone who doesn't.
> 
> How many people train compared to don't train? I think you'll find it's a very nice stat in our favour


Training will give you strength gains, that should go without saying Daps. For example I feel I have a good ability to put on lean mass where another person might struggle (poss genetics). However, I am not and never have been particularly strong. Basically I can't ever imagining being able to lift that sort of weight!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

The first step in doing something is believing you can do it.


----------



## Base (Nov 20, 2007)

Good message there Daps. :lift:

Base


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Coco your mate Ian has an excellent physique and was robbed at a couple of shows this year would love to know how he gets that hard vascular veiny look...awsome


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

very impressive, hope i'll do it one day.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

just quickly to add. what a tune in the background, silence by delerium. always on my gym cd.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

if u didn't notice the hint of humor in the other post goodness gracious me...i opened a thread once about female bodybuilders lifting 200kg and sum1 made a dumb comment about it being feathers or not or summet on those lines....

neway daps dont go on at me with pointless posts..still awaiting the spice girls reunion thread and yah latest add in ya members pictures should be another good laugh them  !

what makes me laugh most about u is, u try to come across the wiseman all the time mister i am the expert of bodybuilding and everything that goes with it...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> Coco your mate Ian has an excellent physique and was robbed at a couple of shows this year would love to know how he gets that hard vascular veiny look...awsome


yeah mate, definite agree with you, but you move on.

he is very very lean in off season mate, and i think its just the years of training/genetics that give him that look.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Coco that was a great lift by your buddy mate, great technique too, slow down, touch chest nice and slow up. Good spotting there too. :beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good lifting. It looked like 5 plates a side though not 4 1/2 which would have made it 220KG??

All the same good lifting.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Strong fcker! Hopefully I can do that in 2 or 3 years time.

And I agree with Robsta... what the fck was he saying?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

That seemed really easy..thats one extra strong dude.This has already been said but it looked like 5plates and an olympic bar so it should be 520 anyway real strong and good form


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

It's official, offo is the expert of bodybuilding.

Never seen a picture of you before, maybe you should post one for all to see, sure you look fantastic lol.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DaPs said:


> Never seen a picture of you before, maybe you should post one for all to see, sure you look fantastic lol.


Why, you'd only want to check his highlights out anyway, and you'd criticise his split ends...lol:love:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHA daps i never claimed to be anything mate...u r a bit of a pr**k really aint u i never come out with smart **** comments about growing etc haha u make me laugh more than anything. I dont think u will find a single post i have put down dissing anyones body and i never made a comment making out i am the bodybuilding king u are weirdo mate..

the reason why i dont post up a pic is cuz i know my body aint great.....so why wud I? Besides daps i dunno if i wud be comfortable letting a hairdresser like who takes out **** adds on a bodybuilding site, who wants to look at me....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

(pssst off o, I can mail yopu some of mine and you can pretend it;s your body, cos I look fcuking fantastic)


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

> what makes me laugh most about u is, u try to come across the wiseman all the time. *mister i am the expert of bodybuilding and everything that goes with it..*


You said it :crazy: lol.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

that guy is well strong lol but do u not think his mate looks alot better i know they might not be going for looks and so on, and do u not think these short guys hav a advantage? i may be totaly wrong


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know if short guys have an advantage, but you do certainly see more short bodybuilders than tall ones. That is most likely due to the fact that they want to get bigger in a way that they can.

Even if your 8 foot tall, all of your limbs are in proportion, so it should be the same for everyone.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

shorter arms = less distance to move the weight to full extension.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DaPs said:


> I don't know if short guys have an advantage, but you do certainly see more short bodybuilders than tall ones. That is most likely due to the fact that they want to get bigger in a way that they can.
> 
> Even if your 8 foot tall, all of your limbs are in proportion, so it should be the same for everyone.


What a load of crap.

The amount of lean tissue it takes to make a tall guy look big is *massively* more than for a shorter guy.

And if we are talking bench strength then shorter arms = much shorter ROM, and therefore and easier lift.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is a midget at work that went to the gym with us and this dude had a fantastic bench. The whole time it looked like half reps but dude hadnt lifted in years and was doing reps with 315.

I was amazed, but his arms are super short, getting change out of his pocket he has to lean over....lol

Dont get me wrong I am not picking on him he is a really cool guy, just giving an illistration of ROM.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to ruin a (semi - thanks Welsh lads) serious thread, but I've now got a picture stuck in my head of Tinytom struggling to reach his pockets.


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> What a load of crap.
> 
> The amount of lean tissue it takes to make a tall guy look big is massively more than for a shorter guy.
> 
> And if we are talking bench strength then shorter arms = much shorter ROM, and therefore and easier lift.


Heard that Nytol! It takes ages to fill the long length of the muscle on the limbs before the width of the mucle belly starts to increase...You short dudes look huge at 11 stone. Think I saw an interview with Lou Ferringo which said it took him 22 years to put all his Olympian mass on!?

P.S. My mate can bench 220K when he's not training - ex brit strongman!...very strong dude!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> Heard that Nytol! It takes ages to fill the long length of the muscle on the limbs before the width of the mucle belly starts to increase...You short dudes look huge at 11 stone. Think I saw an interview with Lou Ferringo which said it took him 22 years to put all his Olympian mass on!?
> 
> * P.S. My mate can bench 220K when he's not training - ex brit strongman!...very strong dude!*


Who's your mate?

I can bench 220kg too, and with long arms


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Fair enough, but just because your short, doesn't mean your arms don't fit your body lol.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

well thats my question answered at Daps expence lol


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

As per usual


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> yeah mate, definite agree with you, but you move on.
> 
> he is very very lean in off season mate, and i think its just the years of training/genetics that give him that look.


im sure he will...genetics eh...the lucky barstool, do you both train in coatbridge?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> im sure he will...genetics eh...the lucky barstool, do you both train in coatbridge?


i train with him occasionally in paisley, more so when i stayed through there.

watch him at the shows 2008 mate, awsome on stage!


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> i train with him occasionally in paisley, more so when i stayed through there.
> 
> watch him at the shows 2008 mate, awsome on stage!


he's keen competing 2 years in a row,will see him close up will be competing myself...ah the joys of dieting:crazy:


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> shorter arms = less distance to move the weight to full extension.


fatter chest also means shorter ROM


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> he's keen competing 2 years in a row,will see him close up will be competing myself...ah the joys of dieting:crazy:


mate he competes every year, for the past 10 years or so.

been competing since he was about 18.

what shows you doing mate, if things are ok ill be onstage also.


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> mate he competes every year, for the past 10 years or so.
> 
> been competing since he was about 18.
> 
> what shows you doing mate, if things are ok ill be onstage also.


have seen Ian a few times but,jesus didnt know he competed every feckin year thats some going..not too sure what shows but probably the prolab,prob not the scottish cause of continual bad judging especially for a qualifying show so will go for a qualifying show in england my aim is purely to qualify for the british...so if things go ok for you and ur doing the prolab will see you there mukker


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> have seen Ian a few times but,jesus didnt know he competed every feckin year thats some going..not too sure what shows but probably the prolab,prob not the scottish cause of continual bad judging especially for a qualifying show so will go for a qualifying show in england my aim is purely to qualify for the british...so if things go ok for you and ur doing the prolab will see you there mukker


i like the prolab, its a good show, you should do the ukbff in paisley, my mate runs it and its a good show, 2 weeks after the prolab, on the sunday i think. i like the nabba scottish its a great event but yeah i agree, some dubious judging, but its still a good event.

so your aiming for the nabba britian what class you doing mate?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi coco,

No need for an interpreter here LOL

Good lifting BTW


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

i like the prolab, its a good show, you should do the ukbff in paisley, my mate runs it and its a good show, 2 weeks after the prolab, on the sunday i think. i like the nabba scottish its a great event but yeah i agree, some dubious judging, but its still a good event.

so your aiming for the nabba britian what class you doing mate.

Will be competing in the masters (over 40) ukbff sounds ok,is that show a qualifier for the ukbff britain?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yes it is mate. if your in comp shape at the time, might aswell do it.

i train at the same gym as robbie mcrobbie, did very well this year inall the masters classes, you get a chance to see him this year?


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> yes it is mate. if your in comp shape at the time, might aswell do it.
> 
> i train at the same gym as robbie mcrobbie, did very well this year inall the masters classes, you get a chance to see him this year?


yup saw robbie,he did really well this year, i hear he competing next year,theres a few good masters in scotland now like davie white,george gillan,sean monahan they will prob compete next year so should be good


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Base said:


> Offo, wether it was 200kg of feathers or Iron, it would still weigh 200kg. :crazy:. Thats like saying "Which weighs more, a tonne of feathers or a tonne of iron".
> 
> Base


lol classic


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> yup saw robbie,he did really well this year, i hear he competing next year,theres a few good masters in scotland now like davie white,george gillan,sean monahan they will prob compete next year so should be good


i think he is competing next year yeah.

some excellent masters in scotland just now agreed, next years shows should be really good.

the guy sean you mention where does he train??


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> i think he is competing next year yeah.
> 
> some excellent masters in scotland just now agreed, next years shows should be really good.
> 
> the guy sean you mention where does he train??


Sean Monahan(think thats how its spelled!!) was training at peak physique in wishaw,but heard that closed,heard he was traning at jjb's either c/bridge or the fort,last heard he was looking pretty good


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

dezikrate said:


> Sean Monahan(think thats how its spelled!!) was training at peak physique in wishaw,but heard that closed,heard he was traning at jjb's either c/bridge or the fort,last heard he was looking pretty good


yeah thats where i train, i thought it was that sean you were talking about.

great physique he has got, he is looking really good. hopefully see him compete next year.


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

coco said:


> yeah thats where i train, i thought it was that sean you were talking about.
> 
> great physique he has got, he is looking really good. hopefully see him compete next year.


if you see the old fart him tell him davie meeks was asking for him and that i will kick his ass next year ..lol


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

> Who's your mate?
> 
> I can bench 220kg too, and with long arms


Sorry for late reply Nytol...guy called Dave Waters, he does wrestling as well. He is about 6'2 and 23 stone.

Where do you train in Kent? I am using LA Fitness in Maidstone...ho hum


----------



## morganrc (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Lift, shame about the video!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

imagine how much he would do if he ran his hands with chalk instead of shiny head!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

i was about to say the same as robsta - i thought they were talking in another language for a sec.

solid lift though. superb technique.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## big_lifta (Apr 17, 2008)

skinny northerner. x


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

What a machine like, good effort on that, and it was perfect form, no arching or half assed rep, pure power right there.


----------

